# Quick residency question



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I moved to worcester in August 06'......the next test is in April of 06.....

My question is this....I know I won't be able to claim residency because I haven't been in worcester for a whole year, but will they even take it into consideration when looking of the candidates, the fact that I am a resident, I just couldn't claim it?

Thanks for any info


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I heard they like it if u bring them frozen cookie dough!


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

No.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Think about it this way. You know that you are required to be a resident for an entire year before the test to be able to claim residency preference. So you know the rules. Yet you are considering braking those rules and lying on your residency form just to get ahead of other candidates. Do this and you will not be hired because Departments don't hire people they catch in a lie or cheating. 

Now will they consider the fact that you live in the City now but not the whole year?... I imagine so, BUT that won't be until they make it to your name on the list and start background checks and interviews.

#1) Be patient ( I know it sucks waiting, you won't even get your standings until Fall 2007 anyways )
#2) Be honest ( Integrity is so important in Law enforcement )
#3) Build your resume ( It is difficult to become a Police Officer in MA, No ones going to just give you a job)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Foxy85 said:


> I moved to worcester in August 06'......the next test is in April of 06.....


The next test is in April of *'07*...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

EOD1......Freezer # 3 right?......you're so gay......


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

April 07' ............Right thankyou for pointing out my flaws Officer D


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> April 07' ............Right thankyou for pointing out my flaws Officer D


Of which there are many!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Foxy85 said:


> April 07' ............Right thankyou for pointing out my flaws Officer D


What flaws did I point out? I merely corrected your mistake on the date of the next CS exam.

Sheesh... now that you mention it, you're too sensitive; you really should work on that issue!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I highly doubt the city of worcester is going to risk a civil service lawsuit by hiring you. they would have to bypass all the people who actually followed the right procedure instead of trying to beat the system. what special quality is it that you posess that makes you think the city is going to bend the rules for you and forget about all the honest citizens who didn't try to manipulate the system?


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Foxy85 said:


> I moved to worcester in August 06'......the next test is in April of 06.....
> 
> My question is this....I know I won't be able to claim residency because I haven't been in worcester for a whole year, but will they even take it into consideration when looking of the candidates, the fact that I am a resident, I just couldn't claim it?
> 
> Thanks for any info


If they get low enough on the list to get to your name, maybe. But I wouldn't get my hopes up.

For those saying he is planning on lying....am I missing something in his original post? I don't see that mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Call it women's intuition, but I don't think "Foxy" is a he... of course, you never know in this day and age...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I did not see anything in his original post about lying about residency.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Call it women's intuition, but I don't think "Foxy" is a he... of course, you never know in this day and age...


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: 
LMFAO!!!!! and yeah SHE never said SHE was planning on cheating and lying, SHE was simply asking if they'd take it into consideration. Be nice SHE might be cute!!!!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate you EOD!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

yes you are right i jumped the gun thinking he or _she_ was lying... but worcester is so big i doubt in will even matter because they probably won't even get that far down the list that non residents will be an issue.. sorry...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Macop said:


> I did not see anything in his original post about lying about residency.


_"My question is this....I know I won't be able to claim residency because I haven't been in worcester for a whole year, but will they even take it into consideration when looking of the candidates,_ _the fact that I am a resident, I just couldn't claim it?"_

1.) _I know I won't be able to claim residency because I haven't been in worcester for a whole year_ Here Foxy admits to knowing the residency rules

2.) _but will they even take it into consideration when looking of the candidates_
Valid question

3.) _the fact that I am a resident, I just couldn't claim it?" _And the clincher, she knows the rules and askes if she/he can just claim being a resident knowing the rules. In essence she is implying she/he is thinking of claiming residency on the residency form. 

At least thats what I got out of it. Of course poor sentence structure could have resulted in my misinterpretation but it doesnt appear that way.

4ransom you backed down too quickly....If you and I were so wrong about him/her don't you think he/she would have posted something to counter us and defend her/himself. She/he was online 7hrs ago and her/him last post was 3 days ago. Believe me she/he has seen what you and I posted.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Okay, let's clear this up right now so there's no mistaking it... Foxy, are you:

A. Male
B. Female
C. A combination of both
D. Other


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i vote for "C"


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

_3.) the fact that I am a resident, I just couldn't claim it?" And the clincher, she knows the rules and askes if she/he can just claim being a resident knowing the rules. In essence she is implying she/he is thinking of claiming residency on the residency form. 
_
See the way i read this the second time around was that he/she is stating that he/she was unable to claim it due to his only living there for six months or whatever...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

What kind of guy would call himself "foxy"....unless hes gay. So does that mean I can choose option D


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow....My intention was simply this; would they take into consideration that I live in the city, even though I can't claim residency due to the fact I haven't lived here for a year. hence If they make it to the non-resident list, would I be held over someone who lives out of town. I am not looking to "cheat the system". You need to lighten up a bit.

Secondly, and its funny that I have to explain this but Foxy is a indeed a guy, and a very straight guy i might add, though EOD may disagree...Hahahaha....Ass.

Long story short: I play Day of Defeat - An online WWII game. call sign is Desert Fox (nick name for Erwin Rommel) other players shortened it up to Fox or Foxy. was born in 85' hence the name, sorry if it confused you people out there.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

"At least thats what I got out of it. Of course poor sentence structure could have resulted in my misinterpretation but it doesnt appear that way."..............Right.....Its only you because everyone else was able to figure it out. NOt about backing down, he just reread the post and figured out what I meant.....really not that hard.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thank you for clearing that up. I never would have imagined that you were a straight male with that screen name!  However, I am used to being mistaken for a male by my screen name as well, so I can sympathize.

By the way, now that I know you're a dude, that totally opens the doorway a little wider to me picking on you more. Ciao!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Gotta admire a person like that, good to meet you, D


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

> sorry if it confused you people out there.


i would say that u r confused... perhaps with your sexuality!!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

So your not Gay,but you are a Nazi.

If you are gay you and Crazy Irish should meet.

Plus you are living in the right state to be a Gay Nazi.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Man you people are harsh.....EOD, lets just remember that you're the Navy boy.

Gay Nazi......wow.....clever....

Its just a call sign people.....lighten the Fuck up....


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey thats navy MAN- u ****! & i was lower case "n" as opposed to Capitol "N".

ur the 1 living in the closet... awe i mean freezer 3!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

THe test is on May 07


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

Here is another residency question I haven't quite been able to find and answer to. It is real clear as to what Boston PD's residency requirements are to get on, but once on do you have to stay a resident of the city for your whole carreer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

tommym27 said:


> Here is another residency question I haven't quite been able to find and answer to. It is real clear as to what Boston PD's residency requirements are to get on, but once on do you have to stay a resident of the city for your whole carreer?


As of right now, yes.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> As of right now, yes.


Is there talk of that changing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

PBiddy35 said:


> Is there talk of that changing?


Anything can happen, but Boston has held pretty firm on the issue.

If I were the BPPA, I would have suggested dumping residency in return for taking all the housing & municipal cops on-board without a fight, but that's just me.


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

And we all know that EVERY BPD PO that was hired after the magic date in 1978 lives within the city limits. ;-)


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well menino can't stick around forever can he?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Anything can happen, but Boston has held pretty firm on the issue.
> 
> If I were the BPPA, I would have suggested dumping residency in return for taking all the housing & municipal cops on-board without a fight, but that's just me.


Spoken like a real union man. Never give them ANYTHING without getting something in return.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

TacEntry1 said:


> And we all know that EVERY BPD PO that was hired after the magic date in 1978 lives within the city limits. ;-)


Yep, just like those hired after '89 don't smoke either. :smokin:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

LMAO, wow good information, well at least BPD pay more than NYPD


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

TacEntry1 said:


> And we all know that EVERY BPD PO that was hired after the magic date in 1978 lives within the city limits. ;-)


*The BPPA collective bargaining agreement states a certain date in 1994. Tom Menino Jr's class was in the academy when that date was reached and is exempt. Should you not be surprised? All members hired after then will be Boston residents.*


----------

